# I can't believe I forgot....



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

I just wrote my checklist for the hunt next week and might be forgetting something. I don't know why I haven't saved it as a file on the computer yet. I might have even brought up the topic in the past, but I think it is worth another visit. What are the items you have forgotten that left you kicking yourself in the marsh. My number one is bug spray.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

my gun


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Hip boots. Once. Had to go back to Smith and Edwards and buy some.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Toilet paper
Enough shells
License
Effective bugspray
Sunscreen
Mojo decoy
Enough layers
Socks
Extra socks
Enough water
Junk food
Compass
Flashlight
Dog food
Dog clean-up supplies
Dog leash
etc.

I could go on all day but I don't have the time. It sucks getting old. It makes you forget everything.









At least that's what they tell me. I dread the day when I get old.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My dog! Actually I left him in his kennel in the truck, got in my boat and headed out before I realized it.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Now thats pretty dang funny, I bet your dog was like WTF!!! LOL. I left my shotgun leaning on a fence one night after an exhausting hike back to the truck, took off all the gear put it away and down the road I went! Got about 20 miles down the road and had to turn around, luckily it was right where I left it.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Last year for the opener I left my waders at my house, I was 20 mins from my house when I realized it. I went back and got them. The opener before my mission I left all my shells in the truck, I didn't find out till I tried loading my shotgun. My buddies told me that we had enough shells to get our birds. I ended up going back and getting my shells. Guess who ended up borrowing shells from me :O•-:


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Deffinately bug spray and shells.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Went out on Jan 3, to hunt along the green and realized (as we were about 10 miles from the unload spot), I hadnt purchased a new liscense after New Years. can you believe that there are no liscense agents that open before 5:00AM in rural Utah :shock:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Tried to post this before and I guess I screwed up.  Did the same thing as Fowlmouth :
Took off to do my hunting thing and about half way out I missed my happy. obnoxious dog. :shock: What a bummer! The biggest reason to go is him!!! Anyway, turned around, went back, walked to the front door, and there he was.   He just looked at me and wagged his tail and said let's go old man, Don't do that again.ok?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

To hook the boat to the truck


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

head lamp and waders seem to be consistently left at the house. sometimes the rain jacket, but only on days where it rains. i started putting the waders on before i get in the car.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

The plug in my gun.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I seem to forget my marksmanship every time that I go out.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Loke said:


> I seem to forget my marksmanship every time that I go out.


Me too.

On my last ever youth hunt day I forgot to put the proper choke back in my gun. I went to the marsh with my extra full turkey choke in the gun and I had one heck of a time hitting things. I finally winged a duck and had to shoot it on the water to finish it off. I saw how small my pattern was so I decided to only shooting at high ducks so my pattern would spread out enough to maybe hit something. I didn't do too well but I surprised myself with a few high shots.

Moral of the story: check your choke!!!! O|* 

Don't forget to check for road closures either. They closed the freeway in Brigham City a few years back on a youth hunt day when we were taking two kids out for their first hunt. We didn't know about it and had to detour through Brigham City. It put us well behind schedule.

Then it got worse. Dad grabbed a bite to eat, then forgot he was on the detour, and went back down toward the closed freeway. The neighbors confusedly followed, and Dad didn't realize his mistake until he got back down to the freeway. We then had to wait for about 10 more red lights on the way back to the freeway. This put us way behind schedule and we were about 30 minutes late getting to our spot. O|* O|* O|*   

Moral of this story: Make sure you know about road closures and don't forget that you're on a detour.

Don't forget the rain ponchos either. And if you do, don't also forget to bring a change of clothes.

And don't forget to make a list of things you've forgotten in the past if you're prone to forgetting things. Otherwise you will forget them again. And you will probably forget them again anyway because you will forget where you put your list of forgotten items and have to remember everything you forgot again.

And don't try too hard to make sense of that last paragraph (or anything else I say).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have for got to put the plug in the boat had load up the boat and drain the water.My hunting linc.Had to call my dad and mom to bring it out to me and me some food sent they was coming out.LOL Some time my brain as well.LOL


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have for got to put the plug in the boat had load up the boat and drain the water.My hunting linc.Had to call my dad and mom to bring it out to me and me some food sent they was coming out.LOL Some time my brain as well.LOL


I thought you were going to say you forgot to spell check.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I have for got to put the plug in the boat had load up the boat and drain the water.My hunting linc.Had to call my dad and mom to bring it out to me and me some food sent they was coming out.LOL Some time my brain as well.LOL
> ...


I all was for get to that. :lol: :mrgreen: But I can't change now then I will throw people off. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Can'f forget the dew and the seeds.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Any of you familiar with the Remington safety? It has a special key that you can use to lock the safety in the safety position... You can't imagine the frustration of taking your brand-new out of the box shotgun on a hunt only to realize the safety was on and LOCKED on! And the key to unlock it was 1.5 hrs away at home!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Grabbed the kids box of 20 ga shells and didnt relize it until the ducks were flying. 
So I was the dumb ass guy running the boat back to the launch area at 8:00.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

The only thing I have ever forgotten was calls. That was only once and I was hunting alone. Otherwise it wouldn't have mattered. I am a firm believer in planning and packing ahead of time. That and I take everything but the kitchen sink with me on most hunts.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wader boots... I use the one without boots... so i walked out with no boots and ended up with zero traction! and water filled waders... still shot 2 ducks tho!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

41ducks said:


> Any of you familiar with the Remington safety? It has a special key that you can use to lock the safety in the safety position... You can't imagine the frustration of taking your brand-new out of the box shotgun on a hunt only to realize the safety was on and LOCKED on! And the key to unlock it was 1.5 hrs away at home!!!!!! :evil:


I did that too. But I forgot until you mentioned it. :lol:

Don't forget to bring a rope if the water's frozen. I've had a few close calls with thin ice in the past and a rope would have been nice to have. It scared me enough that a rope is the one thing I never forget.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

what does the rope do for you?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

duckkiller29 said:


> what does the rope do for you?


I guess I probably should have mentioned that earlier. 

It's handy to have a rope to throw to a person/dog in case they fall through the ice and into deep water.

Once I walked right across a frozen canal without realizing what I'd done. The ice was thin, creaking, and very unstable. Luckily my dad had a rope so he threw and end to me and I tied it around myself. I began walking across the canal but broke through in the middle. Fortunately my dad was able to pull me out and get me dry quickly. It is very wise precaution to take a rope with you if you are unsure of water depth in a frozen area. Of course, it won't do you any good without a hunting partner.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i HATE to admit this!

other than a few little things from time to time, i spaced the boat keys... ONCE...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> i HATE to admit this!
> 
> other than a few little things from time to time, i spaced the boat keys... ONCE...


outch.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


 -_O- -_O-

I forgot once what day the pheasant opener was....cost me 70 bucks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I forgot once what day the pheasant opener was....cost me 70 bucks.


i believe i may have you one better...

in my "earlier" days, i did dump two honkers exactly one day late! 

_THAT_ one literally _HURT_!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > i HATE to admit this!
> ...


BUT, if one knows the wiring diagram its not hard at all to bypass the key... :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Longgun said:
> ...


smart.I would have been swearing up a storm and went back home .LOL I would have walked out some where.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


spare keys stashed in the boat can be priceless!

As can having a float on said key, I know a guy that accidently yanked his key out while dropping the boat blind, it fell into 10 ft of water, it was a long paddle out for him and his guests.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[/quote]

spare keys stashed in the boat can be priceless!

As can having a float on said key, I know a guy that accidently yanked his key out while dropping the boat blind, it fell into 10 ft of water, it was a long paddle out for him and his guests.[/quote]

the key got a floater on it.LOL plus the boat key stays in my truck all the time.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> spare keys stashed in the boat can be priceless!


amen brother!

... what was priceless was the look on my sons face when he noticed the keys were NOT in their spot in my console! :lol: HOLY Crap, if looks could KILL or FREEZE!!?? -oOo-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Another thing to NOT forget!

Grease the trailer hubs and check for play in the bearings! 

also, test your trailer lights before leaving at O-Dark thirty opening morning.


----------

